# Couple of other new bikes for 2013... with pics!



## pdainsworth

Tarmac Pro and Secteur Comp Disc


----------



## NJBiker72

As the owner of a Tarmac Pro and a Secteur, I really like the look of that Secteur.


----------



## Merc

Nice. It would be great to keep this thread updated.


----------



## Dietz

I'm trying to track down any info on a 2013 Tarmac Expert frameset. Colors, specs, weight, price, pics, anything. Good to see that there is at least one picture of a non S-Works tarmac. I love the look of that. 

Thanks.


----------



## dougrocky123

Anything different about the Tarmac framesets in 2013 besides the colors?


----------



## pdainsworth

Just the colors, that I am aware of. I will update info and pics as I get more.


----------



## 1LaneLam

Nice find on the 2013 SL4 Pro frame! 

Hope there's another color choice, because that looks mighty similar to last year's Venge with flipped colors. Like usual, Specialized's being Specialized with its unimaginative paint schemes for the Tarmac.


----------



## meelis

I like current year tarmac pro paint scheme


----------



## nismo73

Me likey blue. Was waiting to see some blue in the '13 lineup.


----------



## eschmunk

Both look great, Secteur looks better though.


----------



## 1LaneLam

I can't really tell, but it looks like a giant "T A R M A C" on the top tube, a nice touch!


----------



## Golfster

I like the Tarmac Pro!


----------



## Apexhunter

Any other pics? Where were they taken? Please tell, I'm trying to decide between a 2013 Tarmac or 2013 Roubaix, and would love to see the choices. Thanks!


----------



## Golfster

I hope they offer compact (not just mid-compact) Red and Dura Ace on the Pro and S-Works for the new model year.


----------



## young-nyc

Apexhunter said:


> Any other pics? Where were they taken? Please tell, I'm trying to decide between a 2013 Tarmac or 2013 Roubaix, and would love to see the choices. Thanks!


i'm on the same boat as you!..
more information on the Tarmac would be nice..thanks!


----------



## Natedogz

young-nyc said:


> i'm on the same boat as you!..
> more information on the Tarmac would be nice..thanks!


Easy....Roubaix. 

Secteur disc...wtf? Love my Secteur, but keep the discs on my MTB.

That blue Tarmac is beautiful!


----------



## Chris96

ckirin.com/2012/07/13/id=11276
ckirin.com/2012/06/29/id=11143
ckirin.com/2012/07/12/id=11241

A japanese site with pics and pricing (in yen)


----------



## 1LaneLam

Chris96 said:


> ckirin.com/2012/07/13/id=11276
> ckirin.com/2012/06/29/id=11143
> ckirin.com/2012/07/12/id=11241
> 
> A japanese site with pics and pricing (in yen)



Wow, thanks!! Finally, a Project Black S-Works Tarmac SL4 frame. They always make Venge frames better looking


----------



## straightsixZ

Fashoooo


----------



## young-nyc

Thanks for the links...i'm a bit disappointed with the 2013 color scheme though.
There doesn't seem to be any changes to the 2013 models either.
And comparing prices, it seems that they have dropped the pricing down on the (TARMAC) models a bit for 2013. Comparing current model yen pricing to 2013 yen pricing.


----------



## Golfster

I'm hoping they didn't also drop component specs. That has been a disappointment for me with the PRO level as it is...part Red or part DA...with a price savings by dropping down a level on brakes, cassettes, chains and BB's.


----------



## young-nyc

ooo i didn't even think of that issue...but you know what? you might be right!


----------



## stleon2

Chris96 said:


> ckirin.com/2012/07/13/id=11276
> ckirin.com/2012/06/29/id=11143
> ckirin.com/2012/07/12/id=11241
> 
> A japanese site with pics and pricing (in yen)


Great find! This some great early info. I do agree that I'm not a fan of the colorways so far, but I'm holding out hope that the US versions will be a little more appealing. I own a 2011 Tarmac, so it's always nice to think the newer colors are ugly, because that means my wallet won't be as thin again this year.

Two things I noticed with the first link...Japan doesn't seem to like SRAM? I don't see any SRAM equipped bikes there, it's all Shimano stuff (go figure).

Also, did anyone else catch that the Expert model says SL3, but it seems to actually be an SL4 frame? Either the SL4 will trickle down to Expert level this year, or they gave internal cable routing to the SL3....I highly doubt the latter. Can someone comment on this?


----------



## 1LaneLam

stleon2 said:


> hope that the US versions will be a little more appealing.


Do they really change colors for different countries?


----------



## dcorn

I kinda want that silver/red S-works Venge...


----------



## purdyd

stleon2 said:


> Great find! This some great early info. I do agree that I'm not a fan of the colorways so far, but I'm holding out hope that the US versions will be a little more appealing. I own a 2011 Tarmac, so it's always nice to think the newer colors are ugly, because that means my wallet won't be as thin again this year.
> 
> Two things I noticed with the first link...Japan doesn't seem to like SRAM? I don't see any SRAM equipped bikes there, it's all Shimano stuff (go figure).
> 
> Also, did anyone else catch that the Expert model says SL3, but it seems to actually be an SL4 frame? Either the SL4 will trickle down to Expert level this year, or they gave internal cable routing to the SL3....I highly doubt the latter. Can someone comment on this?


you have good eyes!

I wonder about the SL4 moving lower as spec dropped the head tube height in the 54 and 56cm models and i was thinking that might be an issue for trickle down


----------



## roadworthy

Anybody know if the Secteur Disc has carbon fiber seat stays? I believe the fork is carbon fiber.
Thanks.


----------



## young-nyc

roadworthy said:


> Anybody know if the Secteur Disc has carbon fiber seat stays? I believe the fork is carbon fiber.
> Thanks.


I'm going to probably guess no, only because having carbon seat stays will increase pricing, at which point, spending a few more for a roubaix might be a better investment.


----------



## Sean.B

young-nyc said:


> I'm going to probably guess no, only because having carbon seat stays will increase pricing, at which point, spending a few more for a roubaix might be a better investment.


I know that the Comp has Carbon Stays and Fork for 1800. It might be worth just spending a few hundred more and getting a full carbon frame at that point.


----------



## Sean.B

Also, I'm loving that blue Tarmac.


----------



## roadworthy

Sean.B said:


> I know that the Comp has Carbon Stays and Fork for 1800. It might be worth just spending a few hundred more and getting a full carbon frame at that point.


I think you are right. Further, as much as I like disc brakes...have Avid mechanicals on my 29er...I am fine with caliper brakes on a road bike with 28c or narrower tires.
I currently own a '12 Roubaix SL3 Pro with Campy that I love. I am inclined to pick up a second beater road bike for riding all over including the ocassional dirt road and a bit more abuse. I initially considerd a Secteur for this duty but for a few more bucks am inclined perhaps more toward a low end Roubaix full carbon bike as you say with 105 and shod it with 28c's for everywhere riding...maybe even put platform pedals on it for running through town....what I use my 29er for. I have considered a cross bike like a Crux for this kind of riding, but believe a bit lighter duty Roubaix with 28c's would be better because I ride mostly on pavement and Roubaixs are designed to take a beating.
I would be more inclined toward a cross bike and even disc brakes...but don't need the clearance for 32c tires really...28c should be wide enough for the type of riding I do.

Kudos to Specialized for offering so many great options.


----------



## RkFast

young-nyc said:


> Thanks for the links...i'm a bit disappointed with the 2013 color scheme though.
> There doesn't seem to be any changes to the 2013 models either.
> And comparing prices, it seems that they have dropped the pricing down on the (TARMAC) models a bit for 2013. Comparing current model yen pricing to 2013 yen pricing.


Why would there be changes to the 2013 Tarmac? The SL4 is barely a year old.


----------



## stleon2

purdyd said:


> you have good eyes!
> 
> I wonder about the SL4 moving lower as spec dropped the head tube height in the 54 and 56cm models and i was thinking that might be an issue for trickle down


I think lower head tube might only be an issue if SL4 dropped to Comp level, there are a lot of budget racers that go for Expert level that may appreciate the more aggressive geometry. First thing I did to mine was slam the stem down to the top cap. :thumbsup:

Even if it were to trickle down to Comp level by 2014 or 2015, Spec will either introduce head tube size designators (think Trek's H1, H2, etc), or they can install a taller top cap (think SuperSix) to increase stack height. Problem solved.

1LaneLam, yes, every model year, there tends to be a few differences in available color choices depending on which country you live in.


----------



## pdainsworth

A handful of Allez... Bottom to top... The Allez, the Allez Sport, Allez Elite, and Allez Comp. Also, a steel disc Tricross for you dirt lovers.


----------



## pdainsworth

BTW, pics are from the press camp/dealer event. We got our 2013 dealer books yesterday, so shops should have pics and specs of 2013 bikes, and pricing is online for dealers, as well.


----------



## pdainsworth

1LaneLam said:


> Nice find on the 2013 SL4 Pro frame!
> 
> Hope there's another color choice, because that looks mighty similar to last year's Venge with flipped colors. Like usual, Specialized's being Specialized with its unimaginative paint schemes for the Tarmac.


Here are some other options... Third on is as Expert bike only, AFAIK.


----------



## pdainsworth

Apexhunter said:


> Any other pics? Where were they taken? Please tell, I'm trying to decide between a 2013 Tarmac or 2013 Roubaix, and would love to see the choices. Thanks!


Here are some Roubaix options...


----------



## stleon2

pdainsworth said:


> Here are some other options... Third on is as Expert bike only, AFAIK.


So is Expert officially an SL4 frame? is it going to be 8 or 10r?

What about SRAM bikes? What do we have as options...any Force in the lineup?


----------



## rajcoont

steel tricross looks amazing, is it a triple?


----------



## 1LaneLam

BikeRumor: 
https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/20/2013-specialized-road-cyclocross-triathlon-bikes-complete-overview-actual-weights/


----------



## Adrianinkc

Bike rumor just posted more bikes and weights.


----------



## ch3360

I like what I see so far..... Still leaning towards a 2012 but the 2013's might grow on me before I make a purchase.


----------



## straightsixZ

allez elite 21 pounds.

allez S-Works 15 pounds


----------



## purdyd

stleon2 said:


> I think lower head tube might only be an issue if SL4 dropped to Comp level, there are a lot of budget racers that go for Expert level that may appreciate the more aggressive geometry. First thing I did to mine was slam the stem down to the top cap. :thumbsup:
> 
> Even if it were to trickle down to Comp level by 2014 or 2015, Spec will either introduce head tube size designators (think Trek's H1, H2, etc), or they can install a taller top cap (think SuperSix) to increase stack height. Problem solved.
> .


Yeah maybe, I can't see spec building another mold for the sl4 frame, next year or the year after

That doesn't make sense to me

And there is quite a jump to the 58cm frame which is really for big guys

It will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## dcorn

1LaneLam said:


>


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's the Boonen special edition Venge and Prevail. Interesting color choices. Wouldn't mind that frame though...


----------



## oldskoolm4

I really like the Tarmac Expert color scheme. Love the black and grey. Similar to my 2010, just with red thrown in. Might have to get me one!


----------



## dougrocky123

Venge with Shimano 105 is up on Bike Radar.


----------



## nis240sxt

Just dropped by my LBS yesterday and checked out the 2013 dealer book and I don't know if it's a mistake or not but it seems like the 11r frame from the s-works venge has trickled all the way down to the expert line. WOW, getting an s-works level frame for expert pricing seems to be best bang for buck for you VENGE seekers. This was a USA dealer book.


----------



## Dietz

The Roubaixs have awesome colourways, but the Tarmacs got cheated. So monochromatic yet again.... Madone 4.6 it is!


----------



## Golfster

It seems the 2013 Pro's will be decontented a bit from the 2012's. Now the Sram mix drops down to a Force front derailleur. The Shimano Dura Ace drops to an Ultegra FD. That is disappointing as it is now getting closer to a 50/50 mix. I think of it as Force slightly upgraded versus real Red.


----------



## PJ352

@pdainsworth, as always, thanks for the info and providing us with so many ways to part with our money! :thumbsup: 

JMO, but thus far, I think Spec's got a strong lineup heading into 2013.


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> @pdainsworth, as always, thanks for the info and providing us with so many ways to part with our money! :thumbsup:
> 
> JMO, but thus far, I think Spec's got a strong lineup heading into 2013.


You bet, PJ. Always an exciting time of year.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Strikeout in '10 and '12 for an all matte black tarmac s-works. I think I'll finally get my matte black s-works tarmac sl4 frameset this year. :thumbsup:

When does Specialized usually update their website every year with the new s-works models? I remember it was August last year.


----------



## -dustin

You didn't like the limited Tarmac that was recently released?


----------



## Dietz

Neat little Tarmac Sport mid compact... coming in at $2,100.


----------



## Chris96

Does anyone have any photos + pricing for the Tarmac S-Works Red?


----------



## lubin33

Here is one


----------



## Dietz

Chris96 said:


> Does anyone have any photos + pricing for the Tarmac S-Works Red?


2013 S-Works Tarmac with SRAM Red










MSRP: $8,500

Available: mid to late September


----------



## Merc

-dustin said:


> You didn't like the limited Tarmac that was recently released?


Dustin,
Which one are you talking about. Could you post a picture of it or a web link?


----------



## MrTopher

Damn, buy leftover '12 Tarmac Expert (presumably there will still be some 58's left in Race Black) or get a new '13 Tarmac Expert... Guess I have to wait and see where my finances are after the 1st of the year.


----------



## FindTheRiver

Awesome thread! Thanks for the continued updates, pdainsworth and all.


----------



## FindTheRiver

Dietz said:


> Neat little Tarmac Sport mid compact... coming in at $2,100.


I'm liking that one a lot, even at first glance. Doesn't even need to grow on me.


----------



## dcorn

Looks like new Ui2 up there on the red tarmac? And man do those 40mm Roval carbon clinchers look nice. Wonder what the price/weight might be.


----------



## Chris96

dcorn said:


> Looks like new Ui2 up there on the red tarmac? And man do those 40mm Roval carbon clinchers look nice. Wonder what the price/weight might be.


It's the new Dura Ace 9070. Price will be around $11,000 and weight should be about 6.5kg


----------



## -dustin

Merc said:


> Dustin,
> Which one are you talking about. Could you post a picture of it or a web link?












I built this one up for a customer. Not very many left...less than 10. "Sworks" on the downtube is gloss, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## davidirv

Wondering if anyone has pictures and specs for of '13 Roubaix Elite and Comp. I'm deciding whether to get a current model now or wait till '13 ones are released.


----------



## young-nyc

there seems to be a slight price drop on the the Roubaix 2013 models...
this is from comparing the current 2012 JPN pricing to 2013 JPN specialized pricing.
But of course it could be different for the US market.


----------



## RkFast

Roval ALL CARBON 45s on those Tarmacs? 

Interested......


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

I'm liking the S-Works Allez, not liking the price point so much. But a 15 pound bike is impressive. Wondering if they will offer it as a frame-set...


----------



## straightsixZ

SW EPIC Carbon 29 XTR 　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/BK　　　　10.49kg
SW STUMPJUMPER HT Carbon 29 XTR 　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/BK　　　9.23kg
SW STUMPJUMPER HT Carbon 29フレームセット　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/BK　　　3.05kg
SW FATE Carbon 29　　　　　　　　9.19kg
SW ROUBAIX SL4フレーム　　　956g（メーカー公表値）
SW TARMAC SL4 フレーム　　　906g（メーカー公表値）

EPIC Expert Carbon EVO R 29　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/Ye/Red　　　10.66kg
EPIC Comp Carbon 29　 　　　　11.82kg
EPIC Comp 29　　　　　　　　　12.23kg

STUMPJUMPER FSR Expert Carbon EVO 29　　　　　12.93kg
STUMPJUMPER FSR Elite 29　　　　　　　　13.63kg
STUMPJUMPER FSR Comp 29　　　　　　　13.3kg

STUMPJUMPER HT Marathon Carbon 29　　　　9.80kg
STUMPJUMPER HT Expert Carbon EVO R 29　　　8.86kg
STUMPJUMPER HT Comp Carbon 29　　　　　　10.77kg
STUMPJUMPER HT Comp 29　　　　　　　　　11.09kg

CARVE Expert 29　　　　　　　11.80kg
CARVE Comp 29　　　　　　　12.15kg

FATE Expert Carbon 29　　　　9.88kg
FATE Comp Carbon 29　　　　10.40kg

CAMBER 29　　　　　　　　　14.34kg

MYKA FSR Elite　　　　　　　12.80kg
MYKA FSR Comp　　　　　　　13.80kg

ROCKHOPPER Comp 29　　　13.69kg

MYKA Elite Disc 29　　　　　13.92kg

ROUBAIX Expert SL4　　SIL/BK/RED　　　　7.99kg
ROUBAIX Comp　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/RED 　　　8.26kg
ROUBAIX Elite　　WH/RED　　　　　　　8.74kg
ROUBAIX Sport　　　　　　　　　　　　　9.00kg
ROUBAIX　　　　　WH/BK 　　　　　　9.13kg

SECTEUR Expert Disc　　　　　　　　9.46kg
SECTEUR Elite　　　　　　　　　9.60kg
SECTEUR Sport　　　　　　　　10.18kg

VENGE Expert UI2　　　　　　　　　7.74kg
VENGE Expert 　　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/WH 　　　7.60kg
VENGE Expert　　　RED/WH　　　　　7.74kg
VENGE Comp　　　　　　　　　　　　8.04kg

TARMAC Expert SL4 UI2　　　　　　7.59kg
TARMAC Expert SL4　　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/RED　　　　　7.51kg
TARMAC Comp　　　　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/BLU　　　　7.98kg
TARMAC Elite 　　　　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/YEL　　　　8.42kg
TARMAC Sport　　　　　ｶｰﾎﾞﾝ/WH　　　　　8.77kg
TARMAC 　　　　　　　RED/BK　　　　　　　8.79kg

ALLEZ Race RIVAL 　　　7.78kg（メーカー公表フレーム重量1190g）
ALLEZ Expert　　　　　　　　8.85kg（メーカー公表フレーム重量1300g）
ALLEZ Comp　　　　　　　　9.16kg
ALLEZ Elite　　　　　　　　9.42kg（メーカー公表フレーム重量1500g）
ALLEZ Sport　　　　　　　　9.44kg

AMIRA Expert SL4 　　　　　7.51kg（サイズ51）
AMIRA Comp Force　　　　　　7.76kg
AMIRA Elite　　　　　　　　　8.29kg
AMIRA Sport　　　　　　　　8.56kg
AMIRA　　　　　　　　　　　8.51kg

RUBY Comp　　　　　　8.37kg
RUBY Sport　　　　　　8.79kg
RUBY　　　　　　　　8.95kg

DOLCE Comp　　　　9.37kg
DOLCE Elite　　　　　9.69kg
DOLCE Sport　　　　　9.89kg

CRUX Pro Carbon フレーム　　　　1103g（メーカー公表値）

SIRRUS Sport　　　　　11.82kg



Weights as seen on http://ckirin.com/


----------



## Local Hero

I'll race on the s-works allez frameset if they offer it in all silver or murdered-out black.


----------



## straightsixZ




----------



## -dustin

That will be available as a frameset, as well. $880 MSRP.


----------



## stleon2

Bump.

Okay, I've been as patient as I can possibly be! Does anyone have any additional info? Any more pics of the mid price level Tarmacs or Venges? I'd like to see some Comp and Expert level bikes, and maybe other colorways for Pro machines...Anyone have price details or new pics?

I'm dying over here. Trying to decide between a leftover '12 or a new '13. My LBS is giving me nothing as far as news...


----------



## 1LaneLam

I don't know about the Comp or Expert, but I can tell you the SL4 Pro frame comes in two colors: black/neon red stripes and black/black. I believe the MSRP will be $2800 instead of the current $3,000 for the frame. The SL4 Pro also comes with a complete bike and that aqua-blue is one of the frames.


----------



## tonytourist

-dustin said:


> That will be available as a frameset, as well. $880 MSRP.


:thumbsup: I like the new Allez a lot! I have a bunch of spare parts I was considering saving for a disc brake Crux build, but I think I'd rather have another road bike. All I'd need is a wheel set and a stem :idea:


----------



## JC29

Damn, I was hoping for that black (and slightly red) SWorks SL4 with SramRed will be a bit cheaper. I was getting really into it. But I guess those wheels increased the price.

Any info on any other SW SL4 with Red (with lower price and normal wheels)? 

Or maybe even on a Pro level with SramRed (besides that blue version which I hate ) ) ?


----------



## JC29

Now wait a minute... On every picture of SL4pro '13 with SramRed, bike is equiped with "old" red .... Hmmmm Now that's a shame.... I am getting a bit dissapointed... :mad2::mad2:


----------



## fredwininger

I have a '56 2012 SL4 mid-compact pro red that I absolutely love, but that 2013 SWorks red is simply gorgeous. Worth the upgrade?


----------



## 1LaneLam

I don't even know why they made another red S-Works frame next year...:mad2:


----------



## fredwininger

B/C it comes with the new red and those kick a$$ roval rapide clx wheels! Anyone want to buy my pro?


----------



## did291

I was looking at the Roubaix Expert SL3 in canada this year, but money was short, so i told myself, wait a year. But now the Expert will be SL4? Good news for me. Wondering if the BB will still be screw in cup?
I have a secteur 2010 that i love, i would use it a a rain/work bike and on the trainer during the long Canada/Quebec winter.


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone know what colors the Crux will be available in for 2013? I'm looking for a 46cm and probably non-disc Apex for a junior racer.


----------



## Muahdib

I'm also looking for info such as msrp on the different Crux models. Looking to get my wife a disc equipped Crux. Keep checking the website for the new 2013 models with no luck.


----------



## beron

The Secteur Disc is sweet.


----------



## redstarcap

love the solid colors!


----------



## JC29

So nobody really knows what's the thing with Tarmac SL4pro 2013 with old Red? There's no way that people will buy a new bike with "outdated" group... Where's the point... Okay... maybe price reduction... But cmon... 

If this will really be the thing, I'll be really dissapointed and will probably build a custom bike with sl4frame.... SL4pro frame with ultegra and some sub 1300g should get me to around 6,8kg marker... Or not?


----------



## 1LaneLam

Specialized just updated their website with complete 2013 bike and component lineups! 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## scsi

finally!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2013 Tarmac SL4 S-Works and Pro lower frameset pricing?*

Did Specialized drop the prices a lil bit on the Tarmac S-Works SL4 and SL4 Pro framesets? I remember last year when they launched the 2012 model framesets, they had the wrong price up for the S-Works and the price was later changed on the website.

2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro frameset- $2850, last year I think this was $3300 (not sure about this one but over 3K retail)
2013 Tarmac S-Works SL4 frameset - $3500, last year I think I remember $3900

I am liking that stealthy Tarmac SL4 Pro, looks like that SL4 SRAM LTD paint scheme or should I say no paint; matte black with black glossy logos...very cool. I might still want an S-Works though.


----------



## JC29

Wrong! The prices went UP! PRO Frameset was 2700$ (now 2850$) and SW was (i think it was 3300$), now 3500$ ... I was very interested in PRO with red... But a few weeks before this official revealing, I already knew, that SL4pro's going to have OLD red installed. No thanks... I'm buying Foil now


----------



## dcorn

Venge frameset prices seemed to go down. Pretty sure they used to have the Pro at $3900 and S-works at $4400 and now it's $3100 and $3750 respectively. Plus the Pro and Expert frameset are now 11r carbon like the S-works! 

Their new Prevail colors are pretty sweet as well. Wish I would have waited for the new white/red/black colorscheme, but my old helmet had a nice crushed spot in it


----------



## JC29

I'm sure that this witf 11r carbon on PRO and Expert is just a "bug" in text... I mean... carbon type is in a fact the only thing that is different... SW 11r, Pro 10r and Expert 9r  

Also I doubt about the old prices you wrote down are correct... Not sure for $$ but in Europe I'm sure that it went UP for 200€ (I have both old and new pricelist)


----------



## rcjunkie3000

JC29 said:


> Wrong! The prices went UP! PRO Frameset was 2700$ (now 2850$) and SW was (i think it was 3300$), now 3500$ ... I was very interested in PRO with red... But a few weeks before this official revealing, I already knew, that SL4pro's going to have OLD red installed. No thanks... I'm buying Foil now



I do remember retail on an s-works tarmac sl4 frameset was $3900 USD on the Specialized website for the last year until the new update today. I dont remember much on the pro since I had my eye on the S-works Tarmac race black htc2 model. I placed an order last year and waited 6mos and nothing, it never got produced. This time I'll place an early order. I was just surprised it was $400 less than last year.

Mikes Bikes also had them at $3900 retail then their sale price was $3499.99. Recently even before the site update, they had the 2013 s-works sl4 framesets available for pre-order for $3499.99 sale price. Now I come to find that's just MSRP. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

dcorn said:


> Venge frameset prices seemed to go down. Pretty sure they used to have the Pro at $3900 and S-works at $4400 and now it's $3100 and $3750 respectively. Plus the Pro and Expert frameset are now 11r carbon like the S-works!
> 
> Their new Prevail colors are pretty sweet as well. Wish I would have waited for the new white/red/black colorscheme, but my old helmet had a nice crushed spot in it


It seems that the lower price range hit the venge also. I remeber the s-works venge frameset being a little more than the s-works tarmac frameset. I really liked the venge but the tarmac suited my riding style.


----------



## did291

The canadian Roubaix Expert Compact look a little bit better spec, but the price probably is higher then last year. I have to deduce price from the us site, since there is no price on the canadian site. 
Giant Defy adv 3 did not go up for 2013, much lower compare to roubaix exp., and there is Devinci here, popular, but less known out of canada. Need to wait for the price for a leo sl k, and still need to decide if a full race bike, even with a slight relax geo, is good for me.
But with the spec price, it look like the roubaix is getting out of my price range, too bad. I do like my sector......


----------



## Dunbar

Dietz said:


> Neat little Tarmac Sport mid compact... coming in at $2,100


I'm thinking the $2100 Roubaix Sport Compact will be my next bike. The shifters and rear derailleur are 105 which is all that matters to me. The brakes, crank and front derailleur can be upgraded at my convenience and I'm digging the look of the matte black.


----------



## manutd

did291 said:


> The canadian Roubaix Expert Compact look a little bit better spec, but the price probably is higher then last year. I have to deduce price from the us site, since there is no price on the canadian site.
> Giant Defy adv 3 did not go up for 2013, much lower compare to roubaix exp., and there is Devinci here, popular, but less known out of canada. Need to wait for the price for a leo sl k, and still need to decide if a full race bike, even with a slight relax geo, is good for me.
> But with the spec price, it look like the roubaix is getting out of my price range, too bad. I do like my sector......


If you have any doubt about a Roubaix Expert I tell you now it is an amazing bike. I bought a 2012 and I have been loving every ride on it. Its worth the extra money


----------



## did291

manutd said:


> If you have any doubt about a Roubaix Expert I tell you now it is an amazing bike. I bought a 2012 and I have been loving every ride on it. Its worth the extra money


Ye, i know , but try to explaine that to the master of the the house(wife), And really, my main problem is that i i love my secteur, so nice to ride, with those 25 conti and a s work seat tube. Hard to justify a carbon update.


----------



## did291

Crazy, I phone my local Spec shop to get the canadien price for the Roubaix Expert sl4 2013,.......remember last year it was 3500$ can..............I was told 5400$ can???????????
I ask them to recheck, ..........same. That would be a , with taxe, a 2000$ jacking of the price,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I am on my ass. I know the spec site is off, so i can't verify, but last week the us price was 3800$us.

Now the only thing is, it must be a mistake, if not, i am off the specialized client list, those would be crazy people, nothing was add on this bike from 2012 to 2013 to justify such an incress, nothing....


----------



## NJBiker72

did291 said:


> Crazy, I phone my local Spec shop to get the canadien price for the Roubaix Expert sl4 2013,.......remember last year it was 3500$ can..............I was told 5400$ can???????????
> I ask them to recheck, ..........same. That would be a , with taxe, a 2000$ jacking of the price,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I am on my ass. I know the spec site is off, so i can't verify, but last week the us price was 3800$us.
> 
> Now the only thing is, it must be a mistake, if not, i am off the specialized client list, those would be crazy people, nothing was add on this bike from 2012 to 2013 to justify such an incress, nothing....


Are you sure it was the same level? IIRC the expert was an SL3 last year?

Still not worth the jump imo. But I bought a Tarmac Pro SL3 in 2011 as soon as the sl4 came out. Nice discount. Take a look and see if a 2012 expert is left over.


----------



## did291

NJBiker72 said:


> Are you sure it was the same level? IIRC the expert was an SL3 last year?
> 
> Still not worth the jump imo. But I bought a Tarmac Pro SL3 in 2011 as soon as the sl4 came out. Nice discount. Take a look and see if a 2012 expert is left over.


I ask them 2x to comfirm, 2012 expert, sl3, 3500$ can, 2013 expert sl4 5400$can.
no expert 2012 at my size, and even if they have, with that kind of attitude from a corporation, i would probably not get it, there are other bike company aroud here. I will be looking at Devinci, almost local small companie or with giant, or go titanium from marinoni or other, lots of option to put my hard earn money, and get a worth return for my spending.


----------



## manutd

That is obviously a mistake. Call a different shop


----------



## manutd

did291 said:


> I ask them 2x to comfirm, 2012 expert, sl3, 3500$ can, 2013 expert sl4 5400$can.
> no expert 2012 at my size, and even if they have, with that kind of attitude from a corporation, i would probably not get it, there are other bike company aroud here. I will be looking at Devinci, almost local small companie or with giant, or go titanium from marinoni or other, lots of option to put my hard earn money, and get a worth return for my spending.


Dude, your shop is stupid. the price didn't go up $2000. Call a shop that knows what they are doing.


----------



## did291

manutd said:


> That is obviously a mistake. Call a different shop


I think that they quote me for a expert but with Di2 ultegra, but since there site is down, i can't verify.
Not impress with the shop..............


----------



## manutd

did291 said:


> I think that they quote me for a expert but with Di2 ultegra, but since there site is down, i can't verify.
> Not impress with the shop..............


Yeah, that would make sense.


----------



## NJBiker72

did291 said:


> I ask them 2x to comfirm, 2012 expert, sl3, 3500$ can, 2013 expert sl4 5400$can.
> no expert 2012 at my size, and even if they have, with that kind of attitude from a corporation, i would probably not get it, there are other bike company aroud here. I will be looking at Devinci, almost local small companie or with giant, or go titanium from marinoni or other, lots of option to put my hard earn money, and get a worth return for my spending.


I agree if that is the price but I might check another shop like someone else said. May be the Di2. Giant makes a very equivalent bike in the Defy Advanced. Maybe not as relaxed as the Roubaix but very nice. If I was buying today it would likely be a Giant TCR Advanced but that is based on now liking the new local Giant shop more than the old Specialized one.


----------

